# GPS software



## T.Abrar (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello guys! I'm new in this site. I want help from you.

I want to know about* the location of my mobile phone on another mobile set or on desktop using any app*. Actually, what I want is that..........................suppose, I went out. But my mother can see my real time location( location of my mobile) on her phone or using any desktop app. N.B: These 2 SIM cards aren't of same company & these 2 mobile phones aren't android.

So, * I think I need a desktop software where my mother will input my number & she'll get my real time location........*To do this process legal, my mom and I will do whatever we've to do.

Can anyone suggest me such desktop software? If you can, can you give me the download link?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello T.Abrar, and welcome to TSG.

The answer would most likely depend on the brand and model number of the phone to be tracked and the service provider for that phone. Here is a link for such a tracking service offered by AT&T for their cellular service customers.

https://www.att.com/features/familymap.html


----------



## T.Abrar (Feb 16, 2018)

cwwozniak said:


> Hello T.Abrar, and welcome to TSG.
> 
> The answer would most likely depend on the brand and model number of the phone to be tracked and the service provider for that phone. Here is a link for such a tracking service offered by AT&T for their cellular service customers.
> 
> https://www.att.com/features/familymap.html


Brother, is this service available for all as like as me?


----------



## T.Abrar (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm a citizen of Bangladesh. Apart from the country code +880 , there are 10 digits in my phone number. Can you tell me how can I get this app?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The AT&T service is only available to their cell service customers. I do not believe that they offer service in Bangladesh. I have no idea who the cell service providers are in your country.

You would need to check with the service provider for the phone that needs to be tracked. They would be the ones to tell you if they offer the tracking app and if it would work with the phone in question.


----------

